# WMV Files won't play



## Fraternal (Aug 2, 2006)

I recently re-installed Windows XP Media Centre Edition after it became corrupted. The problem is, I can no longer play wmv files.

Whenever I open them it says the file is not supported.

Is there a dirver that I failed to re-install?


----------



## Fraternal (Aug 2, 2006)

Can anyone help me with this, it's a really big problem.

Aling with what I initially said, Firefox also doesn't seem to recognise that I've got WMP installed and whever I open a video in it, it asks me to install it.


----------



## ebookmania (Jul 26, 2006)

Yes i think you need to re-install the driver.


----------



## ebookmania (Jul 26, 2006)

Either if possible you format the system and install a fresh win x p or else u download real player to play those files


----------



## new tech guy (Mar 27, 2006)

It could be a missing codec, I may be able to help your firefox situation though. The reason firefox does not detect windows media is because it does not use activex however i plugin to it like ietab will definitely fix that problem. Can download it here: https://addons.mozilla.org/firefox/1419/
And i know about a codec pack which i will look into to see if it has the wmv codec in it. I have seen it in another thread and kudos to the user who posted it. I will post it soon as i look it up.


----------



## new tech guy (Mar 27, 2006)

Found windows media codec packs you should give a try.
http://www.microsoft.com/windows/windowsmedia/forpros/format/codecdownload.aspx


----------

